# Aquadive BS300 with Aquadive bracelet :)..........



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I finally got around to sizing the bracelet, WOW this combo is sweet. The brushed and polished links match the case perfectly. The Aquadive signed ratcheting clasp works great as well. It's really comfortable and balances the beast on the wrist. Sizing the bracelet was very easy with two 1.5mm allen/hex wrenches.

A few Q & D photos:-!























































IMO the bracelet takes the BS300 to another level....very sporty :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Suh-wheet my friend... Metal meets Metal... Great combo and post... Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> I finally got around to sizing the bracelet, WOW this combo is sweet. The brushed and polished links match the case perfectly. The Aquadive signed ratcheting clasp works great as well. It's really comfortable and balances the beast on the wrist. Sizing the bracelet was very easy with two 1.5mm allen/hex wrenches.
> 
> A few Q & D photos:-!
> 
> ...


Congratulate !

sadly to say , mine have different engrave on buckle , very cheaper looks .:-|


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Mine has the symbol and the word and agree it looks better

I love it on the bracelet

Imagine a DLC BS 300 with a DLC bracelet.

Stu


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Great wrist shots! What size is your wrist? I have been contemplating an Aquadive but had concerns due to my 6.75" wrist...


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

That looks it was almost worth the wait! It really looks fantastic!

The variance in engraving is underwhelming though...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

DuDro said:


> Great wrist shots! What size is your wrist? I have been contemplating an Aquadive but had concerns due to my 6.75" wrist...


Thanks mate 

My wrist are a flat 7.375" + or - depending on the temp.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

amckiwi said:


> Imagine a DLC BS 300 with a DLC bracelet.
> 
> Stu


That would be awesome:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Very apt and the buckle mechanism is the same as I have on Doxa 4000T and 300T T-Graph. If you search eBay you will find generic ones as I did for a 24mm lug size tp fit Helson SM 600M dead ringers for the original Omega PloProfs


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

mondrayuk said:


> Very apt and the buckle mechanism is the same as I have on Doxa 4000T and 300T T-Graph. If you search eBay you will find generic ones as I did for a 24mm lug size tp fit Helson SM 600M dead ringers for the original Omega PloProfs


Any heads up on what to search on?
Stu


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

That is one hunk of steel ...enjoy.


----------

